# Odyessy almost over, except for a Two-fer (on ONE hook)



## richg99 (May 24, 2018)

The last ten days or so have produced some of the most consistent, fine and enjoyable fishing that I've experienced in 70 years. The string seemingly ran out last night.
I took my Brother-in-law, who doesn't fish often, out. No Hits, No Runs, no Errors. No Nothing, No nada, kaput, gone, finished.

Until this morning.....

I fished alone for an hour or so, starting at 6:00.a.m. That's a bit earlier than my prior jaunts. I only had ONE bite. But,...... it was a doozy.

After twenty minutes on the water, I noticed some splashing along a brick wall. The water there might be only a few inches deep. I thrust the trusty Senko right at the commotion.

Bang, she hit it and took off to my right. I felt it was a good enough fish to might even need the net. Then.....the fish got heavier??? Yes, heavier? 

I tussled with the fighting bass for a minute, and then she/it came into view. Not only did I have the First bass that hit on my line; she was accompanied by another slightly smaller bass. Two bass on one hook?? How could that possibly be? 

The second fish was running close to the first but was not attached right at the mouth. Yet the pull and weight said I had the two fish hooked together somehow???

What made this vision even more surreal, was a larger bass that was chasing after the duo. It, too, wanted some of my Senko, I guess.

After a couple of amateurish netting fumbles, I finally netted my two beauties. There are a number of pictures attached that explain what happened.

It appears that the first, larger bass took the worm and let one end slip out of her gills. The second, smaller bass apparently grabbed the worm, hook and all. She pulled the line through the first bass's gills and made a short run for it. That is when the weight changed on my end!

I've been fishing for over 70 years, and, on only one other occasion have I hooked two fish on one lure. That was during a feeding frenzy of 1 lb. bass. The lure had two very large treble hooks i.e. the plug actually had six real hooks. A double-hook-up was a great surprise, but given the amount of hooking power, and the feeding frenzy that was occurring, it's not that hard to believe it happening. I see something similar often on the various fishing sites that I frequent. 

I have never, however, heard of or seen, two fish caught by one hook.

For the doubters, I have attached a number of pictures. Close inspection will reveal the beige colored ten lb. braid line leading from the larger fish's open mouth, and out through its gills. The same line and its hook is firmly embedded in the jaw of fish #2.

Believe it or not, it happened, this morning. 6-24-2018 on Lake Dartmoor, Fairfield Glade, TN. 38558.

regards, Rich


----------



## onthewater102 (May 24, 2018)

:beer:


----------



## LDUBS (May 24, 2018)

Absolutely remarkable! Congratulations! I've caught two when a larger fish couldn't let go of a small hooked rockfish, but never two on one hook. I don't know that I've ever even heard of that happening. Nice way to end the previous day's skunk. Haha.


----------



## DaleH (May 24, 2018)

Awesome ... and WHO lives better than you?


----------

